# pergola plans



## ragin_cajuns (Mar 31, 2008)

anyone know where i can find some good resources for building pergolas? free plans, tips, etc?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Please see your introduction.


----------



## ragin_cajuns (Mar 31, 2008)

? i have no introduction


----------



## morgid (Apr 1, 2008)

he he he he


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

ragin_cajuns said:


> ? i have no introduction


He's referring to your post that is titled 'new member-arbor questions'. He gave you a link on that thread.


----------

